
Show HN: My Colleague’s Neocities Site - kiwicopple
https://danielthong.neocities.org/
======
kiwicopple
My colleague has been asking me to teach him to code for years now. I decided
I would start by teaching him the same way I started - by hand coding HTML. As
a result, his website feels like a throwback to the early internet. I’m
sharing this in case anyone else has an interest in teaching a friend. The
steps I took were:

\- I created a simple HTML cheat sheet for him:
[https://paul.copplest.one/knowledge/programming/html-
cheatsh...](https://paul.copplest.one/knowledge/programming/html-
cheatsheet.html)

\- I helped him to sign up to Neocities (it’s free and simple!)

\- I spend 1 hour going through the cheat sheet and helping him create a
homepage and a blog page, with a link between them

I finished the lesson by setting some homework (to look through bulma and try
use it on the site).

I also taught another colleague during the same lesson and they seem to be
competing for the best site. This was unintentional but probably good thing.

Hope you enjoy his site!

